# 40° Below Freezing in CenTex



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

A little poetic licence I admit, but I freeze at 80° F.

The thermometer says 38° F and when I went to wipe the dew from the PU it did not wipe.

This is a tad unusual for the CenTex.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds like my world in the midwest, by the way my hay/cattle partner is going to Texas to Raymondville for the winter in three weeks. You ever get over that way?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry about that but my furnace wasn't working last night so that north wind didn't get warmed up before it got to your place...good news got it fixed today so tonight should be better!!! lol


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I can sympathize!

Growing up within 3 miles of the Illinois, Mississippi and Missouri rivers, I learned to like 95/95, i.e., 95 degrees, 95% humidity. I get cold at 85, get my long johns out at 75, shiver at 65, and find my 3 dogs at 55.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

38 deg in the morning.Perfect weather.Not sweating.Cattle do good also.Machinery is running good with the cool air and so do I.You guys can have that 95 deg heat when it gets that hot I'm done.LOL


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> 38 deg in the morning.Perfect weather.Not sweating.Cattle do good also.Machinery is running good with the cool air and so do I.You guys can have that 95 deg heat when it gets that hot I'm done.LOL


Same here, much over 85 and forget it, much over 80 with humidity and forget it. A person can always add another layer of cloths and work harder when it's cold, can only take so many cloths off when it's hot. Can be bucky tailed naked if its hot and humid enough and still be miserable.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

1957 & 58 I was at the then Harlingen AFB learning the finer points about being an AF Navigator. 
On US 77 is a cross roads community called Combs. It was referred to as Combs mountain. The reason was during one of the floods of the late 1940's that cross roads was above water.

While at Harlingen I met my future and only wife. She was a nurse at Harlingen Hospital and here family lived in Port Isabel working as Shrimpers.

Do you get on US 77 at Waco avoiding Austin & San Antonio? Or better yet get on US 79 in Louisiana and changing to US 77 just south of Cameron, TX. Thus avoiding Dallas/Fort Worth also.

What on earth is at Raymondville?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> What on earth is at Raymondville?


Not much! I think it's the Northern fringe of the Valley's Snowbird Territory. My wife's family is from the Valley and we used to spend a lot of time there. Years ago they converted the citrus groves into RV parks. The Snowbirds flocked down in the winter and built a pretty decent economy. Right now everything along the border seems to be getting switched over to warehouses for all the produce and stuff coming up from South of the border. I guess the Snowbirds are getting pushed to the North.

I hope your 38° F this early in the year is not an indication of the winter to come. If so, I'm going to start stocking up on pvc pipe and fittings. It's almost guaranteed that my daughter will fill the barn water system, after I've drained it before a freeze, at least once. The pipe is a lot cheaper than insulation and being exposed, it's easy to get to when it freezes.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> I hope your 38° F this early in the year is not an indication of the winter to come. If so, I'm going to start stocking up on pvc pipe and fittings. It's almost guaranteed that my daughter will fill the barn water system, after I've drained it before a freeze, at least once. The pipe is a lot cheaper than insulation and being exposed, it's easy to get to when it freezes.


Easy wa yto fix that, show the daughter how to fix the pipe she refilled, then make her do it everytime after, it will stop eventually.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Easy wa yto fix that, show the daughter how to fix the pipe she refilled, then make her do it everytime after, it will stop eventually.





mlappin said:


> Never give in. Never give in. Never, never, never, never--in nothing, great or small, large or petty--never give in, except to convictions of honor and good sense.


I've tried both your and Winston's suggestion and found that it's much better to 'give in to a conviction of good sense'. She is perfectly capable of fixing the pipe, although typically it will be fixed by the GOQC (Gentleman Of Questionable Citizenship) who does her bidding. If the parts are available, I won't hear a word about it. If not, her and her mother will gang up on me and I'll have to either live in my shop or take a consulting gig in some foreign country for peace and quiet.


----------

